
Ask HN: Anyone wants to come to Shenzhen? - dazhbog
Hello,<p>I&#x27;ve been meaning to ask this question here for a while and I hope it doesn&#x27;t sound like an ad since this is not the intention at all.<p>We are a startup here in Shenzhen and we see first hand how FAST things move here in hardware and software. It is incredible and words cannot describe what an great feeling it is to be going through the Huaqiang bei markets, doing plastic moulds, PCBA, etc.<p>So, if we could help our fellow HN friends come here and experience this mess of electronic goodness vs. you give some coding hours away would that be a good proposition?<p>If you don&#x27;t fancy giving anything, we can just help you with visa and other questions you may have. The more hours you want to give, we can give you a place to sleep + food.<p>We are also HAX alumni (If that matters)
======
chrxn
Do you have any contact information?

chrxin@gmail.com

~~~
dazhbog
Sent you an email :)

------
gaspoweredcat
contact me profspudhed@gmail.com

~~~
dazhbog
Sent you an email!

